

Ask HN: Best way for Google Calendar Notifications on Mac? - benguild

In January, Google discontinued its &quot;Notifier&quot; software for Mac&#x2F;PC: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;googlesystem.blogspot.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;01&#x2F;no-more-google-notifier.html<p>Ever since then I&#x27;ve been wrestling with a variety of third-party apps and Chrome plugins without much success or consistency. They all seem to offer different behavior and levels of reliability... and I&#x27;m frustrated.<p>Is there any clear cut solution for either Chrome or Mac that&#x27;s not bloatware and does reliable, synced notifications?<p>Mac would be better so that Chrome can be closed, but either works.
======
curiousHacker
Why don't you just add your GCal to iCal?

------
owly
1 for Calendar (iCal)

